# 45 m.p.h down the face of Timp.



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

When the wife give you a time to be home but your dieing to see where the elk moved to overnight then take a bike.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

excuse me. I meant "dying".


----------



## cbkalpine (Aug 24, 2010)

dang that looks like fun!


----------

